# Sealed? Leisure Batteries



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

I am eventually going to sort out a couple of leisure batteries for the RV. Having given this a lot of thought it seems that good old fashioned sealed batteries offer the best value for money.

125AH

This appears to be the best value for money as far as I can tell.

But the question is, what do we know about them being sealed? Are they truly sealed with no gases coming out?

My intention is to put them in a locker which has no ventilation. Has anyone else done this?

Best regards

Chris


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Chris, we have two sealed gel batteries from Alpha and have one under the passenger seat and one in the door well, so both internally. The original battery was already housed under the seat and was a sealed gel battery. It would appear that the gels are the safest for this purpose. Alpha were a very good company to deal with too, even going as far as measuring the batteries physically for me to ensure that the sizes were as per their website
Hope this helps,
Lel


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'd get flooded lead acid batteries (sealed if you prefer) with a port for a vent tube. Then use Halfords washer bottle tube & drill a hole in bottom of locker.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> I'd get flooded lead acid batteries (sealed if you prefer) with a port for a vent tube. Then use Halfords washer bottle tube & drill a hole in bottom of locker.
> 
> Dave


I agree, a completely sealed battery is another name for a bomb


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

So point me towards the right battery guys please!

Regards

Chris


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

As already said, Gels are suitable to have unvented in the living area of the van. Manufacturers like Hymer use them as such, so should be OK. But if something goes wrong inside the battery even they could vent.

Normal wet lead acid I would only use inside if properly vented. The gasses you get (Hydrogen and Oxygen from the water in the battery electrolysing) form a very explosive mixture,so you do not want that in the van.

I think some types of battery might have a recombination chamber like Gel batteries do, which recombines the gases into water.

Pieter


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If I had to buy motorhome batteries, I'd probably look at these:

http://www.barden-ukshop.com/powermax-110-leisure-battery---free-uk-delivery-527-p.asp

You can probably get them cheaper elsewhere, but both Frank and I have used Barden. Good stock levels & helpful.

Dave


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Gel batteries are the only true sealed and totally maintenance free battery- hence the price. However, ours is still mounted in an outside locker for peace of mind.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Quite right too. I have often claimed on here that dealers and manufacturers who ought to know better confuse maintenance free with health & safety.

Dave


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Thanks guys for the additional comments.

Cost is not an issue, but getting the right batteries is. I have seen batteries installed in the same locker and same RV as mine. Just want to get the job done right!

Dave, why not this one instead:

Sealed Battery

Many years ago I was welding using two fully charged car batteries. Rather foolishly I had them next to me and the inevitable explosion occurred. I was very fortunate as I found bits of battery a couple of hundred feet away, but nothing, including battery acid touched me!

Best regards

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Chris,

See my first post and my second post link - I see no reference to central degassing, as Powermax call it.

Elecsols are sealed but have a vent port, but I don't recommend them.

Dave


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for that. I did read both and am just confirming that you are saying that the 'flooded lead acid' is better than the 'sealed' type.

Just spotted the 'enhanced safety' bit on 'flooded' type.

As it happens these seem very good value for money. Will order a couple when I get to the office.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I don't have strong feelings over maintenance caps versus sealed per se. Personally I prefer being able to stick a hydrometer in each cell.

Especially so given if maintenance free is important, it can be done with flooded batteries with maintenance caps by choosing the charging regime. Mine are 6 years old and have never needed a top-up.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have seen a sealed gel the shape of a rugby ball, it was on trial, it was very expensive (expansive  ) and everyone gave it a wide berth until it settled down to it's normal shape. 

The reason was a broken regulator so it was being overcharged but it should never have got that shape as there is a pressure relief valve however in this test rig a piece of metal was holding it closed. 

So even gel batteries should be vented in case something goes wrong. far better IMO to get the cheaper flooded lead acid and vent them using thin tubing.

Whether that would be enough in the case of a shorted cell and battery boiling I don't know but at the first whiff of hydrogen sulphide (bad eggs) I would be observing from a further distance.

As we used to say the battery was the second most dangerous thing on an aircraft even one with missiles fitted (the first? The pilot of course)


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Fitted two Varta Hobby batteries recently. One is slung underneath the van. The second in a sealed box installed in the underbed area fitted with a vent to the underside of the van. Very pleased with them. they are the semi traction wet type. Have a look a the Varta website.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks for your advice. I should add that as Frank knows I am an electronics engineer and have worked with batteries in the dim and distant past.

But current and more importantly real life experience is what counts. Particularly when life and limb is at risk!

I have decided that it is probably easier to keep one battery under the step in it's normal location and use the 1M leads I bought last week to mount the second battery on the locker. I have also bought some spade terminals from the cable supplier.

Will go for two of the ones you suggested Dave:

Battery

But you know what? It is not obvious what size battery terminal is needed. I checked the web site and it says these batteries are standard tapered but not which terminal fits and they have 25mm, 50mm and 70mm! So will give them a quick call before ordering.

Terminals
Best regards

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That's so the terminals suit the cable you intend to use. I use 35mm2 welding cable, so would buy 50mm2 terminals.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Given your chosen locations, use this:

http://www.motts.org/second leisiure battery.htm

Dave


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

When I bought two leisure batteries I found it very useful that they had 'twin' terminal posts; one tapered , one threaded stud.

Harvey


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

Just wanting to say thank you to sallytrafic for clearing up the thoughts in my mind as to whether "sealed batteries" are actualy sealed or not.
I was under the impression they were Valve Regulated, on which basis, I would prefer them to be in a compartment vented to the outside world, or else simply under the floor.


----------

